# Iron Man!



## arnisador (May 2, 2008)

We saw it last night. It was great! I definitely recommend this movie. Be sure to stay until the end of the credits!


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

We are going on Saturday already have the tickets.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 2, 2008)

Charlie is off to see it tonight.  One of the few films I have seen him get excited about in a long time. I'll wait a few days to go see it  (I hate the long lines to get in)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 2, 2008)

I was frightened when I first heard they were making it, then saw the trailer, and then heard a review, and am now making time for it this weekend.

It seems they have messed but very little with Tony Stark's personality/transformation and changed only the timeline, which makes me very happy because Iron Man's story is especially relevant right now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2008)

Is it appropriate for say an 8 year old?


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm...there's no nudity but we do see him in bed with a woman or two and one time is pretty, er, energetic, and she stays the night. Most of the violence is non-bloody but there are some things related to his heart injury that are somewhat disturbing. When he's kidnapped in Afghanistan there are some tense moments and torture and some terrorists are shot dead pretty coldly; a father in Afghanistan is dragged off to be shot in front of his kids. Much of the rest of the Iron Man violence is sort of like the Transformers movie--intense but not bloody.

Eh, I'm not sure about an 8-year old. I'd be somewhat leery of it. Please get another opinion!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hmmm...there's no nudity but we do see him in bed with a woman or two and one time is pretty, er, energetic, and she stays the night. Most of the violence is non-bloody but there are some things related to his heart injury that are somewhat disturbing. When he's kidnapped in Afghanistan there are some tense moments and torture and some terrorists are shot dead pretty coldly; a father in Afghanistan is dragged off to be shot in front of his kids. Much of the rest of the Iron Man violence is sort of like the Transformers movie--intense but not bloody.
> 
> Eh, I'm not sure about an 8-year old. I'd be somewhat leery of it. Please get another opinion!


 
Thanks a bunch.  It does sound to much!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 2, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Is it appropriate for say an 8 year old?


It's hard to find a good film that you can take a kid... but your own values determine yea or nay... 

Try looking at www.screenit.com and see if they haven't put the movie up ... just click on no-thanks when they ask you to join (bottom of first screen) then movies and then scroll down... 
They break the movie down piece by piece and yeah tell you what's up so if you don't mind spoilers of a sort then that's a good one to go to.


----------



## Drac (May 2, 2008)

I *JUST* saw it and it is *AWESOME...*


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## arnisador (May 5, 2008)

*Marvel mines more precious metal with `Iron Man 2'*



> Marvel Studios announced Monday it will release "Iron Man 2" on April 30, 2010, following the success of the first in the comic-book franchise, which pulled in $104.2 million domestically since opening last Thursday and $201 million worldwide.
> 
> Four other films based on Marvel superheroes also were announced: "Thor," due out June 4, 2010; "The First Avenger: Captain America," May 6, 2011; "The Avengers," July 2011; and "Ant-Man," which is in development but has no release date.


----------



## shesulsa (May 5, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Is it appropriate for say an 8 year old?



**WARNING - POSSIBLE SPOILERS**

It really depends on the 8 year old. I'm taking my 9 year old to see it, but he's rather mature for 9 ... there are just a couple of parts I don't want him to see and will make him cover his face for..

There is some *kinda mild* war violence - I don't want him to see all of that yet. You don't see guts or brains or too much blood or dismemberment, just a few explosions, a few people getting shot, and a father about to be shot in front of his son and a hostage message. You don't see the wounds or blood spatter.

There is one scene where a man and woman roll around on the bed a bit, but no real ratable nudity - it's almost comical.

I'd say if you'd let your kid see Indiana Jones, you could bring him to this movie.


----------



## Big Don (May 5, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I'd say if you'd let your kid see Indiana Jones, you could bring him to this movie.


That is EXACTLY the kind of answer I needed! I have the day off Wednesday, he has a minimum day at school, the movie starts at 2:05, we are so there!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2008)

arnisador said:


> *Marvel mines more precious metal with `Iron Man 2'*



hmm... Ant-Man... well that could be okay if done alright. He never really had his own series except for a brief time before he was regulated to the Avengers. The story will probably have to be the main driving force behind this particular Marvel hero. 
The Vision is one I wouldn't mind seeing, though he was likewise regulated to being an Avenger as well. 
The really tough one is probably going to be Thor. One of my favorites and it's going to be tough to not to make it all hokey since he talks in Thee's and Thou's.


----------



## jks9199 (May 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> hmm... Ant-Man... well that could be okay if done alright. He never really had his own series except for a brief time before he was regulated to the Avengers. The story will probably have to be the main driving force behind this particular Marvel hero.
> The Vision is one I wouldn't mind seeing, though he was likewise regulated to being an Avenger as well.
> The really tough one is probably going to be Thor. One of my favorites and it's going to be tough to not to make it all hokey since he talks in Thee's and Thou's.


Thor could be interesting...

I noticed they talked about doing Captain America.  I think that'd be like the third or fourth attempt... Movies and TV just have never really done right by Cap, so I'm afraid that my expectations there aren't so good.


----------



## arnisador (May 5, 2008)

I had heard that Thor will be mostly CGI.


----------



## Big Don (May 5, 2008)

If they are going to do Thor, they really ought to give a cameo to Maia Brewton.
(The little girl from Adventures in Babysitting...)


----------



## hapkenkido (May 5, 2008)

Iron Man was great! Now I can't wait for Indy!


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2008)

Someone posted some interesting news about War Machine and IM2 here. Sounds like The Mandarin will play an increased role, which I'm glad to hear!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 6, 2008)

Well the fact they called the terrorist group "The Ten Rings" really couldn't have been a more obvious giveaway that they'd set the stage for the Mandarin .

Now THAT is gonna be a very tough villain to modernize...........


I have now seen it twice and will post my review shortly


----------



## TheOriginalName (May 6, 2008)

I have to say that i had not heard of Iron Man until recently.....so didn't grow up it. I have to say i thought they did a really awesome job of converting the comic book to a relatively reality based movie......

A great movie and one i would have no problem seeing again.....


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2008)

Audi company must LOVE the Iron Man movie... the FX guys tried to get the car to do what they needed to do... but the car had other ideas... check it out... goes to show just how good the engineers at Audi are.  
[yt]CE1gjUAXtzo[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2008)

TheOriginalName said:


> I have to say that i had not heard of Iron Man until recently.....so didn't grow up it. I have to say i thought they did a really awesome job of converting the comic book to a relatively reality based movie......
> 
> A great movie and one i would have no problem seeing again.....


Yup - I've seen it twice ... and I get to go see it again!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 11, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Thor could be interesting...
> 
> I noticed they talked about doing Captain America. I think that'd be like the third or fourth attempt... Movies and TV just have never really done right by Cap, so I'm afraid that my expectations there aren't so good.


 
If the Avengers is in the works, then Marvel might want to think about how they are going to lay out any other projects involving Avengers characters.  It would be good to see a movie for each of the characters before an Avengers film, afterall, they already have Iron Man and the Hulk (remember he wa san original Avenger).

As for Captain America, I have been a fan for a long time and this would be the fourth go 'round for a film.  It was expected for next year but looks like those plans have been moved back to fit some sort of schedule.  Given how good Iron Man is a hope they can finally do justice to the Captain.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 11, 2008)

Given the current political climate both here and abroad Captain America is going to be a **VERY** difficult character to sell.

I just hope they don't screw up with getting it across that he's supposed to embody what America's ideals are *supposed* to be and not what any government or administration , from any period, has claimed them to be.

And they've got to have at least *PART* of the movie set in WWII or his character and what makes him who he is will be lost.


----------



## AceHBK (May 11, 2008)

Iron Man was a great movie.  Well written and excelently played by Downey Jr.  Thank goodness Nicholas Cage and Tom Cruise didn't get the role of Starks.

As far as Ant-Man goes.....I hope it gots no further than it already has.

I can hear the collective groans of another Capt. America movie.  Very hard movie to do and casting makes it even more harder.  I heard Matt Damon's name was floating around for the part.

I would forgo all superhero movies from Marvel if they would site and do a trilogy based on the Civil War comic storyline.

Marvel should work on having actors from its other movies have little cameo's here and there in other superhero movies.  i.e. Tony Stark has a cameo in the new Incredible Hulk movie.


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, _Civil War_ was excellent.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 18, 2008)

You guys liked Civil War?  

I found it ripped out the very foundations of what superhero comics are about.  The superheroes who were not betrayed and outed by Iron Man ended up as superpowered civil servants.  no longer were they servants of justice, they became law enforcement professionals subject to the whims of senior officials and politicians.

It may have been a rollicking good ride but it left a very bad taste in my mouth.  And the writer claims to be a fan of Iron Man.  If that was the case why did he turn him into a Nazi?


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't like Tony Stark in that series, but I thought as literature it was very well done for teh genre. It certainly engaged my interest, and it would definitely make for a good trilogy.


----------

